# Pm help



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2012)

Okay so I can't for the life of me work out to send a pm to another user on this forum. Someone has started a Conversation with me but there's no reply button..?

Help!


Stu


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Okay so I can't for the life of me work out to send a pm to another user on this forum. Someone has started a Conversation with me but there's no reply button..?
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...


 
Goto inbox at the top rhs of the screen and locate the 'conversation' and click on it, there should be a reply box at the bottom of the conversation page.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2012)

There isnt!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> There isnt!


 
Are you using a pc or a tablet or a phone ?


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2012)

Just tried a little test for you Stu, can you reply to both pm's?


----------



## Octet (11 Aug 2012)

It should be just like the forum, there isn't a specific email style system but instead it is like a private thread. Do you see the area where you type your message?


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2012)

Right, think I've sussed it, there is the option to 'lock' replies when you send a pm, maybe the originator accidently clicked this box?
That's what I did on the 2nd one where you couldn't reply.

Maybe start a new one to them?


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2012)

Nice one Posty, thanks very much. Are you any good at indexing gears too??


----------

